# Moving to London - Salary and Places to live



## nycsamsoul (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey there,

i am in the process of finalizing my move to London. I curently live in Paris. I have two questions i want your helpful opinion on. I am a 32 year old single male.

1. The company has offered me a £75k salary. I work in risk management for the financial industry. Is this a good salary, ie would that allow me to live in London on my own (can't see myself returning to flatshares at my age) and still save money ?

2. What are the options if i want to live on my own in central London, in a 1 or 2 bedroom flat ? What would be the monthly rent for that in an area close to Canary Wharf, let's say 30 min by tube ? Is there anything decent for let's say £400 a week ? What areas should i be looking at ? In the suburbs, what areas would be nice for a single young person ?

It's hard to get a good knowledge of cost of living in London as the range of prices is much wider than in Paris. Although the salary looks interesting, i am afraid that i could end up worse off because of the cost of housing. 

Many thanks in advance !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nycsamsoul said:


> Hey there,
> 
> i am in the process of finalizing my move to London. I curently live in Paris. I have two questions i want your helpful opinion on. I am a 32 year old single male.
> 
> ...


£75k gross(?) is a good salary and you should be able to live in most parts of London comfortably but not lavishly. £75k gross is around £50,560 net or £4,213 a month. £500 a week should get you a comfortable 1 or even 2-bedroom flat in most parts of London, though you can pay £1000 a week for a really stylish place with own garage, gym/pool and 24-hour security. If you don't run a car, that will save you several hundred pounds a month (you can manage well with public transport and occasional taxis). Good area to flat-hunt is Greenwhich, just across the Thames from Canary Wharf, which is historical, vibrant, with open spaces and good shops, pubs and restaurants, and there's now a direct Docklands Light Raiway link to CW. A modern flat in CW itself will probably cost you more than your budget. Other monthly non-food bills will probably come to about £500 (council tax, utilities, phone, satellite/cable, broadband, insurance etc), which will leave you plenty for food, going out, entertainment and holidays. If you get fringe benefits like private medical insurance, your take-home pay will be slightly less as you'll be taxed on them.


----------

